# Queen Elizabeth Hospital,Banstead



## shadowman (Jul 28, 2007)

Hi,
Some more of my old photos of Hospital visits....
These were taken back in April 2004 in Banstead Woods, note the damp problem to walls from balcony.


----------



## Richard Davies (Jul 28, 2007)

The water tower is an interesting design.


----------



## smileysal (Aug 3, 2007)

Hi Shadowman,

Enjoyed the pictures. really liked the 3rd pic, did the hospital have different balconies on each floor, as it looks like it from the pic.

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## hakattack (Nov 6, 2009)

Helloo this is my first post! (yay)

I can't believe there isn't more on this place! I used to go dog walking with my mum up to this place all the time when I was a kid, before all the fencing and security. You could walk right up and in, i remember a seesaw, an old swing and a random gate in the middle of the huge grass lawn that was infront of the building with the balconys. I explored the water garden and the walled garden, and remember an old anbulance and some small cottages. But NEVER did I once go inside, and I could kick myself, missed opportunities, I didnt realise the chances I had before me! 

still pains me to this day!

ARGH!


----------

